# Dublin wheel refurb?



## fizzle86 (Apr 1, 2010)

hows it going lads im toying with the idea and had a quick google for a wheel refurb place in Dublin but s**t places keep comin up after further research.

anyone got any suggestions?? 

http://www.tallaghtpowdercoating.ie/index.html

anyone used these? seem the best iv found!

read of a place that take your wheels and give you replacement until your wheels are done which wud be great but cant find them anywhere! :car:

doesnt have to be Dublin but reasonably close

Thanks in advance :thumb:


----------



## barnacle (Oct 25, 2010)

You might try asking on the boards.ie motors forum. Probably get more of a response there.


----------



## iano C (Apr 4, 2010)

fizzle86 said:


> hows it going lads im toying with the idea and had a quick google for a wheel refurb place in Dublin but s**t places keep comin up after further research.
> 
> anyone got any suggestions??
> 
> ...


Tallaghtpowdercoating are meant to be very good . I have heard a few people say they are great.They are meant to have a very good setup for doing the wheels .I was thinking of getting mime done at some stage.


----------



## galenthe2nd (Aug 30, 2010)

My brother got the air box and cam cover off his M3 power coated with them, did a very good job. Iv also seen a set of wheel's off a mk2 escort which the did and looked good.

Any idea of prices for a set of wheels??


----------



## 1.8TS (Oct 13, 2009)

I've seen alot of work from them and it ranges from very good, to absolutely shocking.

One set had the wheel weight glue sprayed over. Make of that what you will!


----------



## John G (Aug 16, 2007)

There was a company at Japfest this year and again at Top Gear advertising their powder coating of wheels and to be honest I was far from impressed at the finish. The finish was rough and patches were missed...and this was on their display items!!!

Not in Dublin, but alot of people recommend a company in Belfast for refurbing their wheels and if they are as good as people say I think it would be worth going to them. I think they are called New Look or Nu Luk or something like that.


----------



## tim (May 2, 2006)

John G said:


> There was a company at Japfest this year and again at Top Gear advertising their powder coating of wheels and to be honest I was far from impressed at the finish. The finish was rough and patches were missed...and this was on their display items!!!
> 
> Not in Dublin, but alot of people recommend a company in Belfast for refurbing their wheels and if they are as good as people say I think it would be worth going to them. I think they are called New Look or Nu Luk or something like that.


www.nulukwheels.co.uk

checkout the Gallery and it'll give you an idea of what they can do.

Tim :thumb:


----------



## 1.8TS (Oct 13, 2009)

tim said:


> www.nulukwheels.co.uk
> 
> checkout the Gallery and it'll give you an idea of what they can do.
> 
> Tim :thumb:


I've seen a couple of bogey sets from them too (mostly lacquer peeling a few months after the furb), but from reading on other Irish forums, they seem to get it right most of the time.


----------



## tim (May 2, 2006)

1.8TS said:


> I've seen a couple of bogey sets from them too (mostly lacquer peeling a few months after the furb), but from reading on other Irish forums, they seem to get it right most of the time.


Just like any business when you do as much work as they do, there will always be a few that are substandard. The unfortunate bit is that bad news travels faster than good. 1 Bad job means that person tells 100 others, Do a good job and you're luck if 10 people hear, its the way of the world and the internet only makes it worse. But what I believe is most important is that they stand by their work.

I too read a thread on another Irish car forum not so long ago where the OP swiftly posted up online about a wheel she wasnt happy with. The wheel was within the warranty period but she hadn't even contacted them. Eventually someone convinced her in the thread to just call them and it was sorted, like I said. They stand by their work. So call them and make up your own mind would be my advice! :thumb:


----------

